# 2010 JD 326D Skid - Value? - Pics



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking at this one owner 2010 326D

609 Hours
2 speed
Heat / AC
Air suspension seat
Auto idle
Hydraulic quick connect
On its 2nd set of tires at about 50%
Hydraulic bucket level
Standard flow with 2 electric hook ups
Radio
Aftermarket rotating beacon
Joystick controls
Foot throttle
Overall condition 7.5 out of 10 (needs a good complete cleaning)
Includes 76" bucket, set of forks, and Diamond 7'6" skid steer plow
Needs a service, includes 5 gallons of engine oil and filter - it also needs 6 codes updated on the computer
Extended warranty until Dec 14 and Dec 15

What would you pay? He is asking 34K

Thank you


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

3 More pics


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Seems to be priced a little high. Check out Machinery Trader http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...mdlx=exact&bcatid=4&Pref=0&Thumbs=1&scf=false, looks like there are newer ones with the same or less hours for less money. I didn't compare options but it will give you a good idea.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I have almost the identical machine... Same year and hours too. 
While stripped skids are cheaper, with the options you should be in the $28-30k range.
My usual schedule is to update a skid every year or so, but I've kept the Deere 4... Found it to be a very comfy and solid machine... No major issues or let downs..
New in 2010 I paid: $ 36k but don't forget, times were slow, machines weren't moving and this was a new model for Deere.why is he selling? Low ball!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Selling due to he sold his tree service and is downsizing his operation.

I'd feel comfortable at 30

Blower man, the question is.... What would you sell yours for?! We always want more as a seller


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

The forks are worth 500 and the plow if it is the same age as the machine probably 1500-2000. You cant just overlook those. I bet the new ones have gone up considerably with the emissions. Plus if you buy from a different area you have to figure in shipping.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Did the seller say what the 6 codes were for?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

None other than HP increase??? I read them on the computer screen but it was just numbers to me


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I would think its pretty important to figure out what they are for. If its under warranty whatever it is gets fixed before the purchase. I think that's a nice machine and if bought under 30K is a deal.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

As others said, get the code issue fixed first! Under $30k for the package is a good price


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

He is fixing the codes, unfortunately he is stuck on 34 and deffinetly won't go lower than 32. Oh well for now


----------

